# When I bring my Knees up to me for a grab... shouldn't I start flipping?



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Like if you do a backflip on land and you tuck your legs up you start a back flip. isn't this the same when you go off a jump and bring your knees up for a grab?


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

When you do a backflip you tuck your knees to increase the speed of the spin but it isn't what causes you to spin in the first place. Thats is usually done by arching your back and extending your arms in gymnastics. As long as there is no backflip spin put in when you jump then you will not rotate when doing a grab.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Bringing your body parts in closer to the centre of rotation is like a skater pulling in their arms to spin faster. Total angular momentum stays the same. If you don't have any initial rotation, then total angular momentum will remain zero.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

If you don't have the dexterity to tuck your knees to your chest while jumping on the ground, you probably shouldn't be snowboarding.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Steery said:


> If you don't have the dexterity to tuck your knees to your chest while jumping on the ground, you probably shouldn't be snowboarding.


you typed all this why? don't try to tell jokes if you're not funny.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

It's not a joke, neck up sweetie.


----------



## loren646 (Dec 9, 2009)

Steery said:


> It's not a joke, neck up sweetie.



sweetie? you're weird and annoying. now get off my thread.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jan 26, 2008)

If you're talking about doing a "roll" (as in roll, yaw, pitch)...
No, you will not roll when you compress your body while ALREADY IN the air.
If you do it before you leave the ramp, then you "might" do some unintentional roll depending on how you bend down.

If you want to roll, you would have to jump with the rotation like if you were diving backward/forward into a pool...BEFORE you leave the ramp.

If you are talking about "pitch", then what snowolf says is the way to do it. And in context of what you are asking...grabing your nose/tail while ALREADY IN the air will not cause pitch.

And a shiftie does not cause yaw.


----------



## Thad Osprey (Feb 18, 2009)

No it wont cause you to flip. I wont try to annoy you and tell you to neck up, but have you tried tuck jumps off normal flat ground (no snowboard, just bare feet or shoes) to see if you'll flip? Makes you wonder why someone posted that. Anyway, flips require you to throw or adjust weight from your upper body i.e. dropping a shoulder, tossing your head forward/backwards etc. Tucking your knees may help. The compactness certainly would. But in and of itself, no. Or we'd all be doing mad spins everytime we grab Indy.


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm weird and annoying?

You were successfully trolled.


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Steery said:


> I'm weird and annoying?
> 
> You were successfully trolled.


and you were successfully Reported. :cheeky4:


----------



## Steery (Oct 25, 2010)

A successful report implies that I have been banned, which is not the case.

Nice try.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Actually a successful report simply means the report was sent successfully. A successful ban is what you're thinking of.


----------



## seant46 (Dec 8, 2009)

loren646 said:


> sweetie? you're weird and annoying. now get off my thread.


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Smokehaus said:


>


Superwin!!!


----------

